# Under OpenBSD Firefox is completely isolated .... Is it possible to implement this kind of isolation under FreeBSD ?



## john_rambo (Feb 6, 2022)

A month back I had installed OpenBSD but then I moved back to FreeBSD. While using Firefox under OpenBSD I found that Firefox is completely isolated. I was not able to either upload or download any file to my /home/username. I can do this under Linux using firejail. Can I implement this kind of isolation under FreeBSD ? My goal is to isolate Firefox like OpenBSD leaving only /home/username/Downloads.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 6, 2022)

Secure Containerized Browser
					

By default Chromium on OpenBSD (not so) recently got OpenBSD’s unveil support. That means that of you run Chromium with --enable-unveil flag then it will be prevented from accessing anything other than the ~/Downloads directory. No such thing on FreeBSD exists. Firefox or Chromium have access to...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Please consider joining the conversation there. Thanks.


----------

